# Tree stands on sale 30% off



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

at Rural King on M 59 just east of US 23. A lot of the deer stuff is also on sale at about the same percent if anyone is interested. Not sure how many Rural King's are in Michigan so click the link to check the store locator.
https://www.ruralking.com/


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I also saw some big game stands on sale at dunhams. These are the stands I have been buying for years and would jump on them if I didn't have a couple sitting in my garage that could go up.


----------

